# My newest Peiby....



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Today I have become the happiest person alive, Chance fathered a litter a few months back and I feel in love with one of the puppies a Bearcoat called Fluffy. Its my birthday on the 14th and with Christmas coming up Nathan gave in and let me have her. She was born 6th October 2008 and here is the pictures I have of her growing up....

4th one in, the funny brown colour






















































how could I not take that gorgeous face home? We are seeing how she settles in with Chance and currently he has an advantage of jumping on the bed, lol! Shes following him everywhere but the guinea pigs are a bit scary!

Emma x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow im really pleased for you, i know you loved her from the start, and glad she is now yours,..:biggrin:....


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw lovely little piccies. They are so cute - especially, as pup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a goregous Pup. What breed are they? they're lovely... x


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Very sweet. What are you calling her?


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

They are Shar-Pei, she is a little bit longer in the coat, possibly a bearcoat.
I think she will be keeping the name Fluffy as she knows it.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Awwww,
What a cutie


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww she's lovely! Never seen one like that before, I used to look after 2 in kennels, moulted like mad and had blue tongues - is that typical of the breed? Sorry for sounding ignorant, just I don't know alot about them! Maybe the moulting was because they were stressed in kennels hmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

P.S Happy (early) birthday!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

A blue tongue is a breed trait. All darker colours have a nice blue tongue the lighter colours like Cream, Issabella should have a lavendar tongue. 

Pei's only have one layer of hair, the top coat no undercoat so they usually only moult twice a year, spring and autumn. It looks like they have little circles in their coats some may think its serious than it is.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> A blue tongue is a breed trait. All darker colours have a nice blue tongue the lighter colours like Cream, Issabella should have a lavendar tongue.
> 
> Pei's only have one layer of hair, the top coat no undercoat so they usually only moult twice a year, spring and autumn. It looks like they have little circles in their coats some may think its serious than it is.
> 
> Emma x


Ahh, one was a dark colour (like yours in the sig) called Shamus, and the other was a light creamy colour called Chloe - she was the one that moulted heaps!


----------



## lcsstaffords (Dec 8, 2008)

oooh shes a beaut. Not as stunning as your boy though, her daddy. Hes a real cracker.


----------



## lucy and jake (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing puppies!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Well its been 3 days since we picked her up and I think Nathan wants her to go back, lol!! She keeps peeing everywhere, little mite does it right next to the paper, going to invest in some puppy wee wee pads and a good carpet shampoo! She is pooping too but has got it right a couple of times and is going outside to poop too, its just this peeing!

Chance still isnt too sure of her but when he does get in play mode hes a bit too excited and made her cry twice. Hes got his safe haven lying on the bed as she cant jump up on their yet. She is going up the stairs but isnt sure of going down so I am getting her used to that. BTW we live in a upstairs flat, its not communial halls, our own front door, lol and garden too. Hense why she needs to learn the stairs a bit more.

I am so glad she has been used to going in a crate, shes not happy at first when she gets put in but if I cover her over with a fleece and tell Chance to be quiet, lol she usually goes off to sleep. I have got her in a routine of having her food within the crate as Daddy will come and eat it, then shutting her in for at least 1/2 an hour so she sleeps it off a bit, then she goes outside and has some play time with me and Chance.

Will get some new pictures asap.

Emma x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shes Gorgeous! good luck with her


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shes gorg and very unusual coat dont think ive seen a sharpie like her Before.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

sullivan said:


> sharpie


I love when people do spelling or typing errors, Shar Pies, lol!! Do they stock them next to Shepherds??

I have been talking to a few people and they think she is a longer brushcoat, not a Bear as I original thought. Shes a little madam!

Emma x


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

New pictures of the little monkey....

Comfy on my Grandmas bed









Yoda impression









Fast asleep









Saying hello to my new friend, Kanika









Argh shes got me!









Emma x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha what great pics she looks so cuddly the little SP is gorgeous too!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 14, 2008)

talk abou tthe aw factor!


----------



## paulabearcoat (Jul 20, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh..... how gorgeous!!!


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Random bump.... anyhow when in Rome....what is that little animal!!!

Excuse my ignorance...


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

How gorgeous


----------

